# Shisha-esque Juices?



## Huffapuff (3/1/17)

I have a friend who is new to vaping and is trying to get similar flavours to what he smoked on his hubbly. He asked me about Double Apple Shisha - but I DIY so I have no idea on what to recommend him. Is there anything out there??

TIA


----------



## Pixstar (3/1/17)

Have you tried the Inawera Shisha Type Flavour concentrates?


----------



## Marechal (3/1/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I have a friend who is new to vaping and is trying to get similar flavours to what he smoked on his hubbly. He asked me about Double Apple Shisha - but I DIY so I have no idea on what to recommend him. Is there anything out there??
> 
> TIA


https://blckvapour.co.za/collection...es/products/apple-shisha-type-concentrate-inw


----------



## Huffapuff (3/1/17)

Marechal said:


> https://blckvapour.co.za/collection...es/products/apple-shisha-type-concentrate-inw



Unfortunately, he's not from SA so he isn't going to get into DIYing. I would like to find a commercial juice that he can buy instead of mixing something up...


----------

